# Boot from flash drive



## frankbr1 (May 17, 2019)

Hello !!!

I'm new to BSDs . I've made a "live usb" using the dd command in Linux . Now I can't boot it. A boot prompt appears at startup,
I assume it looks for a certain file. I used the FreeBSD memstick.img

Any help ??? I appreciate it !


----------



## SirDice (May 17, 2019)

frankbr1 said:


> I've made a "live usb" using the dd command in Linux .


Exactly how? I'm betting you wrote the image to a partition (i.e. sda1) instead of the disk (i.e. sda) as that's a common mistake.


----------



## mfaridi (May 18, 2019)

If you use Linux, in Linux you can find many GUI application for write images on USB.


----------



## badbrain (May 18, 2019)

__





						ROSA ImageWriter - Rosalab Wiki
					






					wiki.rosalab.ru


----------



## tingo (May 18, 2019)

Yes, I like Etcher for writing to usb sticks under Linux: https://www.balena.io/etcher/


----------

